# Qu'est-ce qui fait la rapidité d'un ordinateur ?



## Tangi (19 Janvier 2008)

Et oui, bonsoir tout le monde, 

A l'heure où arrive le MacBook Air et son disque SSD de 64 Go en option je me pose une question :

Qu'est-ce qui fait la rapidité d'un ordinateur ? Et quel rôle joue la vitesse du disque dur dans tout ça ?

Si la fréquence du processeur et la quantité de RAM sont primordiales, la rapidité du disque dur joue-t-elle un rôle prépondérant ?

Entre un MacBook à 2,2 Ghz, 2Go de RAM et un disque à 5 400 tours / min et un Macbook Air à 1,8 Ghz, 2 Go de RAM et un disque SSD 64 Go, le MacBook et son processeur cadencé à 2,2 Ghz fait-il la différence ?

Je me pose cette question parce qu'il est prouvé qu'au démarrage le SSD est plus rapide, les temps d'accès et les débits en lecture sont aussi nettement meilleurs avec le SSD...


----------



## maclyr (19 Janvier 2008)

bonjour 
je pense que la ram est tres importante mais avans tous on voit la difference entre le g4,g5 etc...
mais je ne sais pas a quoi sert la frequence de pros


----------



## Dr_cube (19 Janvier 2008)

Salut ! 
C'est pourtant simple : 

- Le *processeur* sert à faire des calculs. (C'est à dire faire absolument tout ^^). Un _processus_ est un programme en cours d'exécution. Sur Mac (et plus généralement sur BSD), le système est préemptif à temps partagé. Cela signifie que plusieurs processus peuvent s'exécuter "en même temps". En réalité, le processeur ne peut faire qu'une chose à la fois (c'est faux, et c'est encore plus faux pour les CoreDuo, mais je schématise). Par exemple s'il y a trois processus A, B, et C qui s'exécutent en même temps, le processeur va faire des calculs pour A pendant 10 ms, puis pour B pendant 10 ms, puis pour C pendant 10 ms. Mais d'autres opérations peuvent faire passer d'un processus à un autre (comme les opérations d'entrée/sortie par exemple). Pendant que le processeur s'occupe de A, les deux processus B et C sont en attente. Au final, on a l'impression que tout se fait en même temps. Plus le processeur est rapide, et plus il pourra faire de chose pour un logiciel donné pendant 10 ms. 

- La *mémoire (RAM)* sert à stocker les résultats des calculs, ou à récupérer des paramètres pour des calculs. Elle contient tous les programmes en cours d'exécution (c'est à dire tous les processus), les fichiers ouverts etc.. 

- Le *disque dur* contient les données non utilisées, les programmes qui ne sont pas en exécution, etc. Mais surtout, il contient des fichiers de swap. Le swapping intervient grosso modo lorsqu'il n'y a pas assez de mémoire RAM pour tous les programmes en cours : certains programmes en cours d'exécution, mais en attente, sont rangés dans un fichier swap dans le disque dur. Sur notre exemple avec trois processus, on peut imaginer que le processeur fait des calculs pour A, que B est en attente dans la RAM, mais que C est en attente dans un fichier de swap dans le disque dur. Avant que C ne reprenne la main, il faudra qu'il soit remis en mémoire RAM. 

Le problème c'est qu'un disque dur, c'est extrêmement lent par rapport à la RAM. Donc si un processus est dans un fichier de swap, l'opération de rechargement en mémoire RAM peut être longue. Plus on a de RAM, et moins on swappe. Moins on swappe, et plus le système est réactif. Par exemple : si on lance plein de logiciels, et qu'au bout d'un moment on revient sur un logiciel pas utilisé depuis quelques minutes, on remarquera que ça met un certain temps pour récupérer la main. Les processus de ce logiciel avaient été stockés sur le disque dur pour laisser de la place aux applications qui nous servaient vraiment. 

Donc pour résumer : 
Il faut un processeur rapide pour pouvoir faire beaucoup de calculs, et donc pouvoir faire des choses complexes rapidement. 
Il faut beaucoup de RAM pour limiter le phénomène de swap. On peut alors lancer beaucoup de logiciels sans que le passage de l'un à l'autre ne mette deux heures. 
Il faut un disque dur rapide pour que lorsqu'il y a du swap, ou lorsqu'on lance un logiciel ou qu'on ouvre un fichier, ce soit assez rapide. 
Il faut assez d'espace libre dans son disque dur (au moins 2 Go) pour que le swap puisse se faire correctement. 


Pour comparer deux machines aussi différentes qu'un MacBook et qu'un MacBook Air, rien ne vaut de vrais tests. C'est beaucoup trop complexe pour qu'on puisse donner une réponse catégorique rien qu'en regardant le processeur, le disque, et la mémoire. 


PS : je tiens à préciser que j'ai volontairement simplifié à l'extrême mes explications. La réalité est légèrement plus compliquée et détaillée. Donc si vous voulez plus de détails, soit vous demandez, soit vous cherchez sur wikipedia, soit vous allez en école d'ingénieur. 
Si quelqu'un remarque une erreur, merci de me prévenir. 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Alycastre (19 Janvier 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Salut !
> C'est pourtant simple :
> 
> - Le *processeur* sert à faire des calculs. (C'est à dire faire absolument tout ^^). Un _processus_ est un programme en cours d'exécution. Sur Mac (et plus généralement sur BSD), le système est préemptif à temps partagé. Cela signifie que plusieurs processus peuvent s'exécuter "en même temps". En réalité, le processeur ne peut faire qu'une chose à la fois (c'est faux, et c'est encore plus faux pour les CoreDuo, mais je schématise). Par exemple s'il y a trois processus A, B, et C qui s'exécutent en même temps, le processeur va faire des calculs pour A pendant 10 ms, puis pour B pendant 10 ms, puis pour C pendant 10 ms. Mais d'autres opérations peuvent faire passer d'un processus à un autre (comme les opérations d'entrée/sortie par exemple). Pendant que le processeur s'occupe de A, les deux processus B et C sont en attente. Au final, on a l'impression que tout se fait en même temps. Plus le processeur est rapide, et plus il pourra faire de chose pour un logiciel donné pendant 10 ms.
> ...



Je résume:
mieux vaut un MacPro 8 coeurs à 3Ghz et 32Go de ram, qu'un MacMini avec 512Mo de ram ...
 :rateau:


----------



## julien51 (20 Janvier 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je résume:
> mieux vaut un MacPro 8 coeurs à 3Ghz et 32Go de ram, qu'un MacMini avec 512Mo de ram ...
> :rateau:


  
Bien resumé ! mais il y a quand meme un element que tu n'as pas retenu : Si le systeme dispose de beaucoup de memoire vive, il ne swap pas et donc la vitesse du disque dur n'est pas essentielle et n'apporte un plus qu'au chargement des applications, tres peu pendant l'execution.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2008)

On oublie aussi de mentionner un dernier critère : *l'utilisateur* qui, selon sa manière d'utiliser son ordi, est susceptible d'en ralentir les performances. :rateau:


----------



## Alycastre (20 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> On oublie aussi de mentionner un dernier critère : *l'utilisateur* qui, selon sa manière d'utiliser son ordi, est susceptible d'en ralentir les performances. :rateau:



Ah bon ?! .... Nonnnn.:rateau:


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

De toutes les façons, un disque dur 4'200 tours au format 1.8", c'est lent !

Mon constat sur le MB avec 2 Go et un disque 5'400 tours : envie de passer au 7'200 ! Alors, je présume que beaucoup d'utilisateurs MB A à venir feront le saut vers le SSD (dès que ce sera financièrement possible).

Il faut donc espérer que l'ouverture du boîtier du MB A ne s'apparente pas à celle de l'iBook.


----------



## NightWalker (20 Janvier 2008)

Dr_cube, ton explication est limpide... 

En revanche, on oublie souvent l'essentiel, c'est pour faire tourner quelle type d'application ?

Si c'est pour faire fonctionner des applications lourdes en calcule, comme Folding@Home, RayTracing (3D)... il vaut mieux privilégier la performance du processeur et beaucoup de mémoire. En revanche, si c'est pour gérer une grosse base de données, là il n'y a pas photos, il faut privilégier le disque à accès rapide et mémoire. Un processeur de fréquence moyenne suffit largement, car ici le goulot d'étranglement c'est l'accès au disque.

Donc en fonction des besoins, trouver le bon compromis dans tout ça...


----------



## freedoc (20 Janvier 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> si c'est pour gérer une grosse base de données, là il n'y a pas photos, il faut privilégier le disque à accès rapide et mémoire. Un processeur de fréquence moyenne suffit largement, car ici le goulot d'étranglement c'est l'accès au disque.


 

Donc pour la gestion d'une base de données MsQL/PhP, le macbook air avec disque SSD est un choix aussi valable qu'un MacBook Pro HDD ?​


----------



## NightWalker (20 Janvier 2008)

Si tu n'as pas besoin d'une ultraportabilité, prends plutôt le MBP qui propose plus de possibilité. Sinon, à priori oui, surtout si la taille de la base est importante... mais attendons la confirmation les tests.

Quelques lectures intéressantes 1 et 2


----------

